# NW Salmon Pics



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

With all this rain the salmon should be screaming up the NW rivers. Let's see some pics!


----------



## lildrummerboy1 (Mar 25, 2014)

piscatorial warrior said:


> With all this rain the salmon should be screaming up the NW rivers. Let's see some pics!


----------



## lildrummerboy1 (Mar 25, 2014)

View attachment 228255


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

That's what I'm talkin 'bout!


----------



## lildrummerboy1 (Mar 25, 2014)

piscatorial warrior said:


> That's what I'm talkin 'bout!



Here's from tonight's outing


----------



## koditten (Sep 3, 2016)

Those fish look plenty fresh! Thats always nice to see. Thanks!


----------



## JR Dwan (Sep 26, 2016)

View attachment 228284


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

View attachment 228584


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Heres a nice fresh silver


----------



## Benzie Rover (Mar 17, 2008)

RippinLipp said:


> Heres a nice fresh silver


You KNOW it's salmon season whenever you see dudes on the opposite bank of the first bend below homestead..... nice fish btw.


----------



## SteelieArm14 (Jan 6, 2012)

Benzie Rover said:


> You KNOW it's salmon season whenever you see dudes on the opposite bank of the first bend below homestead..... nice fish btw.




You know that's the truth lol.


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Yeah. It gets a little crazy there.. At least the co's have been down there this year checking and watching everyone..


----------



## Chinook on a Hook (Jan 15, 2016)

View attachment 228652
View attachment 228653
View attachment 228654


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

mmmmm mud marinated boot...


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

Nice work Chinook! But you seriously need to find a better way to carry your fish back to the lot.:lol: 

Next time, bring a couple heavy contractor type trash bags with you. They work great for hauling fish, emergency rain coat for you or your gear and for hauling trash left by slobs.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

mrjimspeaks said:


> mmmmm mud marinated boot...


U guys do any good this year?


----------



## barnesjb31 (Sep 26, 2011)

View attachment 228718
View attachment 228719


----------



## Chinook on a Hook (Jan 15, 2016)

Pier Pressure said:


> Nice work Chinook! But you seriously need to find a better way to carry your fish back to the lot.:lol:
> 
> Next time, bring a couple heavy contractor type trash bags with you. They work great for hauling fish, emergency rain coat for you or your gear and for hauling trash left by slobs.


Believe it or not he broke my stringer fell back in the river I had to grab him before he swam away. lol with no working stringer it wasn't easy getting him back to the truck lol


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

Chinook on a Hook said:


> Believe it or not he broke my stringer fell back in the river I had to grab him before he swam away. lol with no working stringer it wasn't easy getting him back to the truck lol


Lol! Oh, I believe it. Over the years I've seen quite a few stringers destroyed by kings. Seen that little metal ring open up more times than I can count. I've made my own for years. Mine are virtually bulletproof!


----------



## Chinook on a Hook (Jan 15, 2016)

Pier Pressure said:


> Lol! Oh, I believe it. Over the years I've seen quite a few stringers destroyed by kings. Seen that little metal ring open up more times than I can count. I've made my own for years. Mine are virtually bulletproof!


How do you make yours? If you don't mind me asking


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

Chinook on a Hook said:


> How do you make yours? If you don't mind me asking


I use a length of 3/16" rope from my local military surplus store. Make a loop in one end and tie an overhand knot. I'll post some pics of the loop and knot tonight after work.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

Chinook on a Hook said:


> How do you make yours? If you don't mind me asking





Pier Pressure said:


> I use a length of 3/16" polypropylene rope from my local military surplus store. Make a loop in one end and tie an overhand knot. I'll post some pics of the loop and knot tonight after work.


The overhand knot to make the loop...
View attachment 228802


Pull tight and for peace of mind make another overhand knot with the tag end...
View attachment 228803


Pull tight with pliers, trim the tag end and melt it to prevent fraying...
View attachment 228804


No more cheap, non-welded metal rings to open up causing unwanted catch and release.


----------



## Jdixon23 (Jan 29, 2013)

View attachment 228819
View attachment 228820

Both first 2 on my centerpin what a blast the first one was 22 pounds


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

I use plain ol hollow core yellow anchor rope. Take a 12" piece of coathanger wire and bend it in half. Feed it inside the rope at the non-loop end and wrap it tight with electrical tape. This makes it easy to feed your stringer through the gills and out the mouth of a flopping salmon. It's cheap and lasts forever. My salmon rope is on it's 12th season. I make mine about 8 feet long.

Nice pics jdixon!


----------



## Chinook on a Hook (Jan 15, 2016)

Nice. I'll give it a shot. I don't want to have to go thru that again lol


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

Going to the Pere Marquette tomorrow thru Sunday. Hopefully be posting pics on my own thread!


----------



## johnobub (Sep 23, 2006)

jayzbird said:


> View attachment 228584


Nice catch.


----------



## johnobub (Sep 23, 2006)

RippinLipp said:


> Heres a nice fresh silver


very nice catch


----------



## johnobub (Sep 23, 2006)

Pier Pressure said:


> The overhand knot to make the loop...
> View attachment 228802
> 
> 
> ...


great pictorial explanation


----------



## JAA (Oct 6, 2004)

I scored 3 nice Healthy silver Kings on the east side up around presque isle two weeks back that were #22 to #26 lbs The first thing I noticed when I steaked them up was how little fat was on them?? These were good solid fish, not long and skinny. But I could tell their diet has changed due to the lack of fat on and around the lateral line, Anyone else notice that?? I grilled 3 steaks up and they had a very mild nice flavor!! Tight Lines!  Jaa


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

Well this was not the picture I was hoping to post. Water was stained and a bit high. I saw very few people fishing for a weekend trip. I saw 1 fish caught. It was pretty moldy looking. Dude strung it up anyway, white tail and all. I threw cranks and spawn. I caught nothing on cranks. This is the only thing I caught on spawn... I am pretty much done with the Pere Marquette river.


----------



## slasher729 (Nov 4, 2015)

Friend and I ended up limiting out yesterday. Got 25lbs of meat. Setting up the smoker tomorrow morning!


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

The limit on salmon is 5. Good luck with the smoker...you're braver than most..


----------



## slasher729 (Nov 4, 2015)

ausable_steelhead said:


> The limit on salmon is 5. Good luck with the smoker...you're braver than most..


Fish turned out great. I thought it was 3. Oh well.


----------



## MichMatt (Oct 24, 2008)

Pier Pressure said:


> The overhand knot to make the loop...
> View attachment 228802
> 
> 
> ...


I did something similar but finished with using a zip tie to help hold the tag end of the knot. Probably overkill but better safe than sorry.


----------



## droptine989 (Oct 14, 2012)

I thought it was no more than 3 of any species and 5 combined, but i dont salmon fish so i reallh dont know lol


----------



## Gyro (Aug 19, 2009)

droptine989 said:


> I thought it was no more than 3 of any species and 5 combined, but i dont salmon fish so i reallh dont know lol


That is true for other salmonids, but you are allowed up to 5 kings or coho.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

slasher729 said:


> Fish turned out great. I thought it was 3. Oh well.


Without double checking beginning Oct 1 I think that the inland limit is 3.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

piscatorial warrior said:


> Well this was not the picture I was hoping to post. Water was stained and a bit high. I saw very few people fishing for a weekend trip. I saw 1 fish caught. It was pretty moldy looking. Dude strung it up anyway, white tail and all. I threw cranks and spawn. I caught nothing on cranks. This is the only thing I caught on spawn... I am pretty much done with the Pere Marquette river.


Warrior, a good salmon is like a good cheese the more mold it has the more flavor it will have. I prefer to throw the silver fish back and keep the moldy ones.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Robert Holmes said:


> Without double checking beginning Oct 1 I think that the inland limit is 3.


The regs don't change after October 1. Still 3 with 2 additional kings or coho (so up to 5 salmon).


----------

